# Pokemon Vietnamese Crystal Version



## Vipera Magnifica (Mar 22, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BZ_bhwCgtXg

Quite possibly the best (or worst) mistranslasted game I have ever seen.
I couldn't help but laugh the entire time.


----------



## voltianqueen (Mar 23, 2011)

I love stuff like this :D

I have a weird Green translation rom, but this one is funnier, I think.


----------



## Zero Moment (Mar 23, 2011)

EGGIE! DRUG
BAG FUCK
I love this.


----------



## Flora (Mar 23, 2011)

I _died_ laughing.

"You had gained monaters from graduate school!"

Also, obviously, "VOLCANO BAKEMEAT."


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Mar 23, 2011)

I still laugh everytime the trainer sends out a Pokemon, and it says "GO AWAY!"


----------



## spaekle (Mar 23, 2011)

"EGGIE RECEIVE DRUG"!


----------



## Medical Meccanica (Mar 23, 2011)

I've been watching this for since yesterday, I'm up to part 13. So fucking hilarious.

PIZZA PRIZE!


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Mar 23, 2011)

"EGGIE HUGEBALL BAG FUCK"

"BALL SPRING TO ELF! ??? ??? ???? ???Y!"

"THE TOWER IS BUILT FOR POCKET MONSTERS TO PRACTISE BUDDHISM"

"WE WILL NOT DESTROY THE TOWER, EVEN IF WE ARE CRAZY"

Best part: Team Rocket is TEAM MISSILE BOMB!


----------



## Not Meowth (Mar 23, 2011)

...Diamond and Jade are intelligible compared to this. o.o

They seem to be getting a lot of critical hits hits to key.

EDIT: "*using Tackle on Bellsprout* WHY AREN'T MY MOVES NOT VERY EFFECTIVE, WHAT TYPE IS CATERPIE POISON/GRASS RIGHT"
this close to nerdrage you guys


----------



## Zero Moment (Mar 23, 2011)

WE'VE BEEN SHOT WITH MARAJUANA
XDDDDDDDD


----------



## Not Meowth (Mar 23, 2011)

The horrible translation is all fine and good, but the fact that several things just _weren't named_ is just amazing.


----------



## Eclipse (Mar 23, 2011)

EGGIE! BIGBALL
BAG FUCK

oh my god this is glorious


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Mar 23, 2011)

...This is so awesome. I just... love it. Also, the fact that "Rage" is called "Yuja" amuses me muchly for some reason. Croc's feeling is STRONGER! And how Pokémon seem to have a pillory. Raging try hard. And there was one person who I believe said they were "full of fancy." That amused me so much.

And "MONATERS!" "I am a monster... coach."

God, this is just... yes.


----------



## Ratty (Mar 23, 2011)

Hahaha, I remember this game. My friend in school had it years ago, I think it came with one of those bootleg four in one games. I just about laughed my ass off when I started playing for the first time.


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Mar 23, 2011)

lol, engrish. xD 

"FRUIT BAG FUCK!"


----------



## Murkrow (Mar 23, 2011)

I watched these all in one go yesterday and for a while normal English didn't look right. I kept reading it and in my head I was putting emphasis on the wrong words as if the word order was wrong. Took me a few times to realise that "Have you also tried these cereals?" makes sense.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Mar 23, 2011)

VOLCANO

BAKEMEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAAAAATTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT


----------



## Zero Moment (Mar 24, 2011)

EGGIE!LIK
MACHINE FUCK


----------



## H-land (Mar 24, 2011)

If I ever work to translate games,
I hope my products seem more sane.
I shall endeavor, with some luck,
To avoid "EGGIE!FRUIT BAG FUCK".


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Mar 24, 2011)

CROC HAS A PILLORY.
XD


----------



## AuroraSuicune (Mar 25, 2011)

This is win.


----------



## hopeandjoy (Mar 25, 2011)

God, this is the most hilarious thing I've ever seen in my life.


----------



## Lord Mewtwo (Mar 29, 2011)

ROTFLMAO! From now on Oak is Elf Monster to me!

'Eggie received Drug...Fuck bag'!!!! ROTFL!!

OMG this is fucking hilarious! Who translated that!?
I did not understand a word the mother was saying about the pokegear!

EDIT: I am about to start part 6 now, and OMG this is too priceless. 
GROUP OF MISSILE BOMB! hahahaha.

my favorite one though has got to be 'Hugeball bag fuck'!!


----------



## Zero Moment (Mar 29, 2011)

Actually, it was "Hugeball Ball Fuck."


----------



## Lord Mewtwo (Mar 30, 2011)

Oh right because it goes in the balls pocket, my bad.


----------



## PikalaxALT (Mar 30, 2011)

We will not destroy the tower even if we are crazy.

Oh, and they have a Super Potion.  It's one of their no-name items.  The bag fucked it at one point, maybe on R32?

The translators should have named it SUPPDRUG, and Escape Rope should have been SUPPROD.


----------



## sv_01 (Mar 31, 2011)

A small matter can make us in a mess entirely... So it must be a strong drug. And as for "Go away," "Run" turned into "go," so they must have switched meanings.


----------



## Aethelstan (Apr 25, 2011)

I'm not getting where all the elves are coming from. I guess the Pokemon world is secretly run by elves.


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Apr 27, 2011)

I just keep laughing.

Old woman: WIN!!! 
Seems someone spent too much time on the internet...

"The lost monster oucong says: FEARFUL!"


----------



## sv_01 (Apr 27, 2011)

There is something interesting I noticed: Both Knife and Fork were introduced in the same gym, and so was Knif.
Also: There are two very different elfs/monsters named Gelu, and two duplicit trainer class names: Jmlite and Seedplaye.
Some moves also have names that correspond with completely different types or are the names of unrelated moves. For example Volt, Rock (ah), Bind, Flame (end of sequence), Hypnosi, Freeze, G-Birdah or Kick. And the Fish that isn't really a fish prefers Pokémon that have a double weakness to Water and a low Special Defence.


----------



## Zapi (Apr 27, 2011)

I just can't stop laughing at EGGIE! BALL BAG FUCK no matter how many times I see it. Funniest mistranslation EVER.


----------



## NightGhost (Apr 28, 2011)

I want some VOLCANO BAKEMEAT, for the win!


----------



## sv_01 (Apr 28, 2011)

It's too bad that there is no Fish that has a Fish.


----------



## Munchkin (Apr 28, 2011)

I'm about to watch part 6, and this has me rolling, I swear x)

Can't wait to have free time to watch even more =D


----------



## Aletheia (Apr 28, 2011)

Melodic Harmony said:


> I'm about to watch part 6, and this has me rolling, I swear x)
> 
> Can't wait to have free time to watch even more =D


You're *watching* it? You know, playing it is a lot more fun.


----------



## sv_01 (May 2, 2011)

It would be interesting for Blue to have the following minor trainers in his gym:
A Fish with a Geli and a Yihe
A Jmlite with a Jelly, a Fish, a Yahe, a purple Gelu and a brown Gelu.

Edit: The Fish would also have a Rock Gelu.


----------



## I liek Squirtles (May 3, 2011)

XDDDDDD. EGGIE! HUGEBALL BAG FUCK


----------



## sv_01 (May 8, 2011)

It would be interesting if there was Vietnamese Platinum with a Lucario knowing Strength (because Lucario reminds me of a Jedi).


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jul 27, 2012)

I can safely die now.



Spoiler: fanstuffs (Big Image Warning)







































[/IMG]


ASDFGABAL I WANT THESE SHIRTS


----------



## Flora (Jul 27, 2012)

oh also I downloaded this

it's beautiful

(and remember, kids, don't serve the devil!)


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jul 27, 2012)

Flora said:


> oh also I downloaded this
> 
> it's beautiful
> 
> (and remember, kids, don't serve the devil!)









To do so would be UNPARDONABLE.


----------



## Monoking (Jul 28, 2012)

I laughed so hard. 

And then I looked for art.







Derp
Sorry if somebody's posted these before :p




Spoiler: A crapload of stuff


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Jul 28, 2012)

Spoiler: FEARFUL












I started watching a LP of this a bit before VM revived the thread, and it's messing up my grammar. >.>

Tortoise pot!


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jul 28, 2012)

Ulqi-chan said:


> Tortoise pot!


Goes well with my KUANG STEAK.


----------



## Autumn (Jul 30, 2012)

my friend and i consistently spout "I OBTAINED MONATERS FROM GRADUATE SCHOOL", "EGGIE DRUG BAG FUCK" and "STEAK HAVE A PILLORY" because of this game haha


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jul 31, 2012)

Polymetric Sesquialtera said:


> my friend and i consistently spout "I OBTAINED MONATERS FROM GRADUATE SCHOOL", "EGGIE DRUG BAG FUCK" and "STEAK HAVE A PILLORY" because of this game haha


Oh, you have no idea how much this game has affected the grammar of my circle of friends...

When I'm playing /regular/ Pokemon with one of my friends, he will constantly yell out "HIT TO KEY" or "ONE RESULT" when battling.

And there's always the awkward moments when one of us screams out "CROC FEELING IS STRONGGGEEEERRRRR!!!!"


----------



## TheBluejay (Aug 15, 2012)

I honestly cannot watch those videos without laughing like a hyena


----------



## Cerberus87 (Aug 15, 2012)

I started watching it ages ago but never finished it for some reason, maybe it would be time to pick it up again...

It's pure gold, but I don't think it's an actual "Vietnamese" version with all the "FUCK" running amok. =D


----------



## Flora (Aug 15, 2012)

Cerberus87 said:


> It's pure gold, but I don't think it's an actual "Vietnamese" version with all the "FUCK" running amok. =D


I believe it was the Japanese version badly translated into Vietnamese badly translaated into English

The "fuck" was because it probably came up as a word for "put ___ in"


----------



## sv_01 (Aug 16, 2012)

Flora said:


> I believe it was the Japanese version badly translated into Vietnamese badly translaated into English
> 
> The "fuck" was because it probably came up as a word for "put ___ in"


Yes, that is surely the case. When I typed "You are defeated by me" in Google Translate, translated it to Vietnamese, Japanese and then back to English, I even got "You have defeated me".

EDIT: So I was searching something somewhere today. It said "1 result".

Just an association.


----------



## Shiny_Wooper (Sep 27, 2012)

I've only watched about 3 episodes, its so funny! i love mistranslated stuff XD


----------

